# Max Amps Baterry thread



## stealth T4 (Apr 9, 2004)

bought some packs off of www.maxamps.com !!! let me tell you its the best $28 each I have spent!! they have lots of batteries!! for micro's to I believe!! Check it out for yourself, I am very pleased!! Also sign up for there forum, so people can chat, the forum is growing everyday!! also you get free stuff in the mail and registered users get a certain % off, later


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

And they are a HobbyTalk Sponsor too!!!! Glad to hear you have had good luck with them.


----------



## oldnewbie (Feb 10, 2004)

yeah, they even send out greeting cards in the mail


----------



## stealth T4 (Apr 9, 2004)

I used there packs at regionals and I made it to the A main! :thumbsup:


----------



## xxxtmfman3 (Jul 12, 2002)

Did u all order thru the web site or call them ?


----------

